# So Ginger is now 9 months old and a few ?'s



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

If you remember I got Ginger in April, she is a GP/Anatolian mix.

She looked like this:









She now looks like this (sorry bad photo):









Now this will be long but as she is our first LGD I want to make sure we are doing things the right way. Thank You in advance for reading such a long post.

Ginger is from working parents, I took her home with me at 7 weeks of age and put her in with my weanling kids. They grew up together and now they are all in the mature doe pen.

We taught her basic commands such as sit, down, walk on a leash, and to not jump on people. She has only left the pens 3 times to go to the vet for her puppy shots and she will be going again in January to get spayed.

We work long hours and do not live where are goats are located, so we are only out there in the evenings to feed and usually most of the weekend. We only give Ginger attention when we feed, and most of it when we feed her in her pen. But anytime we go into the doe pen she is right under our feet and in our way. We cannot even touch the goats as she is pushing them out of the way or running them off. Is this something that she will grow out of? Have we done something wrong. We did not give her lots of attention but she always wants ours. Now when we leave the pen she will follow along the fenceline to watch us but does not whine or bark to get our attention. She also use to chase the goats and grab them by the leg but she is slowing down and stopping this behavior.

I think she is showning signs of being a good LGD as she will not leave the pen without being forced. When we are building or making repairs and are hammering or using the power tools she barks and will get inbetween the noise and the goats. I dont know if this was just being a puppy or not but she did kill a rabbit that had got in the pen with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still quite young ...so ...I believe ...she will grow out of it.... :wink: 

Sounds like ...she is doing great ...as a LGD.... :greengrin: she is definitely protecting the goats.... if she killed a rabbit... that was trespassing.....Our LGD... doesn't even want crows or anything in the field ....that isn't suppose to be there....looks like ...you have the beginnings of a winner there..... congrats :thumb: :wink:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, I have been worried that she is being given to much attention and bonding to me instead of the goats. If you average it up, she does not get 5 minutes of attention a day.

How long have you had your dogs and did you get them as pups?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing it right.... :thumbup: I had the pup grow up thing.. it takes them....probably til they are 2 or more to get into adult mode ....right now... your pup wants to play.... and is ...a kid at heart ....LOL...  

I have had my dog for about 4 or 5 years ...around and about.... I bought him...as an adult already trained to goats..... he cost me... 2 boer bucks in a trade.... I then ...serviced a girl dog :wink: ..and traded to do the service ...for 2 of the pups... in which ...we raised 1... and the other...we sold as a pup..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

That does not sound like a bad trade off at all. I got Ginger for $50.00, my neighbor who has Boer goats also has 2 GP females and a GP/A male, whenever she has pups I have to option to have first choice after her and at the above price.

OMG - till they are 2! I am not sure if I will survive her being a puppy that long. She is constantly tripping me when I am in the pen. It is a good thing that I love her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No... it wasn't a bad trade at all... :wink: ...I love my LGD ...he is a great protector and when the does are kidding out ...he is right there everytime....if he gets to close to the doe ..she lets him know ...and he moves away ...just a little bit at a time..... until the doe stops telling him... :greengrin: 

Sounds like... you will get a great deal to..... :wink: :thumbup:


----------

